# How to install PHP mail parse?



## hockey97 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, I would like to install PHP Mailparse on Unix mainly on FreeBSD 8.1.

I can't find out how to exactly install this or if it's possible with FreeBDS?


----------



## chatwizrd (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably by installing this port mail/pecl-mailparse


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

FreeBSD 8.1 is End-of-Life since July 2012 and is therefor unsupported. Update to a more recent and supported version.


----------



## hockey97 (Jan 10, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.1 is End-of-Life since July 2012 and is therefor unsupported. Update to a more recent and supported version.



Are you sure it's no longer supported? I can't right now because I have it on my server. I was told FreeBSD 9.0 isn't stable and many had issues after upgrading that alot of things changed which made them  have to reconfig alot of things.  I can't afford that much time to spend. I am close to launching my own websites and need to do them as soon as possible.

If there was a way to make sure that nothing bad happens and that I can easily upgrade to the latest OS version. I won't mind to do it but I can't do it if there is just a slight possibility that I will mess up the system I have in place causing me to hope around changing config files so everything works properly.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2013)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's no longer supported?


Quite sure.
http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup



> If there was a way to make sure that nothing bad happens and that I can easily upgrade to the latest OS version. I won't mind to do it but I can't do it if there is just a slight possibility that I will mess up the system I have in place causing me to hope around changing config files so everything works properly.


I would suggest updating to 8.3, it's still supported and will be for a while (April 2014). There aren't a lot of changes between 8.1 and 8.3 so you should not have any issues.


----------



## xtaz (Jan 10, 2013)

As for 9.x being unstable. I have been running 9.0, and now 9.1 pretty much since 9.0 was in BETA. I've not had a single problem that couldn't be attributed to a hardware fault (had an issue with one of my hard drives). There are two things you need to be aware of for migrating from 8.x I found. One of which is the hard drive device names change in /dev so you need to change them in /etc/fstab if you have them hard-coded. There's a workaround for normal disk slices where symlinks to the old names are created, but this doesn't work too well for dangerously dedicated disks (like I had). Though the more recommended solution is to use labels. Use labels and the names stay the same and there is no issue.

The other change was with IPv6 options in /etc/rc.conf. The way you configure these changed, but if you don't use IPv6 then you don't have to worry.

And yes mailparse is found in mail/pecl-mailparse , I use it myself!


----------

